# Zenn EV Car



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

It sounds like this is the new EEStor powered ZENN that is supposed to come out this fall. If it is, this is Huge. It possibly could be the EV that goes 250 Miles per charge and doesn't cost your first born.

But only time will telll as both ZENN and EEStor have spent the summer being quite, but also giving hints that the tech works like it's supposed to.


----------



## jb_elec (Sep 9, 2008)

Would now be a good time to invest in their stocks?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Depends on how much of a gambler you are.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Lockheed martin has supposedly invested in EEstor, but I won't. Seen to many vaporware batteries turn to vapor over the years. EEstor is too secretive for me to trust. No one even knows where their head office is.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Lockheed martin has supposedly invested in EEstor, but I won't. Seen to many vaporware batteries turn to vapor over the years. EEstor is too secretive for me to trust. No one even knows where their head office is.


No, you won't - because they are not public and you cannot buy stock.

Zenn Motorcars has a small stake in EEStor, and IS publicly traded. There stock is already overpriced based on speculation.

Their main office and MANUFACTURING PLANT is in Texas. It is not hard to find from various posts. Whether or not the goop they manufacture actually does what they claim has yet to be publicly demonstrated, but they have shown through independent testing that the stuff is 99.999% pure in chemical composition and granular consistency. The two questions remaining are whether the goop will suck up as much electricity as they claim consistently and, if it can, whether they can consistently turn the goop into devices which can withstand the vibration and environmental abuse that cars are subject to. Both will be revealed by the end of the year, and by the time the stock goes public you and I will not have an opportunity to get in on the ground level because the big players will have frantically purchased every stock.

No matter, if we finally have a solution to the energy storage problem then we are within 10 years of complete energy independence.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sure would be nice to at least have a viable option to oil.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

david85 said:


> Lockheed martin has supposedly invested in EEstor, but I won't. Seen to many vaporware batteries turn to vapor over the years. EEstor is too secretive for me to trust. No one even knows where their head office is.


They're in Cedar Park, Texas (actually just 2-3 miles North on 183 where I'm from). I first heard of them from an Austin American Statesman newspaper article my dad mailed to me a year or so ago. They exist - whether or not they can deliver I don't know.

Next time I go home I'll do a stake out on their company -- count the number of employees, take pictures, record license plates, question employees at the nearest Starbucks, and break in to steal test capacitors.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

ClintK said:


> Next time I go home I'll do a stake out on their company -- count the number of employees, take pictures, record license plates, question employees at the nearest Starbucks, and break in to steal test capacitors.


Need some help?


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

ClintK said:


> Next time I go home I'll do a stake out on their company -- count the number of employees, take pictures, record license plates, question employees at the nearest Starbucks, and break in to steal test capacitors.


Careful, Clint. You might get into trouble. Starbucks doesn't like it when you bother their customers.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Some exciting news from Gizmodo http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2008/09/c...itors_may_replace_clunky_car_batteries-2.html

Carbon nanotubes certainly have the POTENTIAL to be our "super battery," but prior to this article I hadn't heard of anyone who had figured out a practical way to productize them. If this works out EEStor will have competition soon.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

ClintK said:


> They're in Cedar Park, Texas (actually just 2-3 miles North on 183 where I'm from). I first heard of them from an Austin American Statesman newspaper article my dad mailed to me a year or so ago. They exist - whether or not they can deliver I don't know.
> 
> Next time I go home I'll do a stake out on their company -- count the number of employees, take pictures, record license plates, question employees at the nearest Starbucks, and break in to steal test capacitors.


So I haven't been able to make it home, but my sister has been on the case! She went over to the EEStor facility and did a little investigation.

Here's the scoop:

EEStor is located in an industrial strip center. The building is a very tall single story, and EEStor's part is about 20' wide by 45' deep. It shares the strip center with some city government services. There are windows at the front but none in the back. The rear has a garage door and a large thick metal door. According to my sister, it looks like the building is capable of being a manufacturing site.

The lobby has a sign that says no cameras and no videos. Inside, there is a window with closed blinds, and for service you must push a buzzer at the window. There is also a heavy duty door with 2 locks (keypad and card reader) that gets you into the rest of the facility.

My sister took some pictures but she hasn't sent them to me yet. As soon as I get them I'll post them here.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

ClintK said:


> So I haven't been able to make it home, but my sister has been on the case! She went over to the EEStor facility and did a little investigation.
> 
> Here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Hmmm, the plot thickens....


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

As promised, pictures of EEStor...

I may have to pay them a visit when I go home for Christmas.


----------

